# New 5 gallon Planted Tank



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I just felt like sharing Miller's tank. It was once a tank for my past betta that unfortunately passed away from a sickness. I chose to tear it down and clean everything before introducing a new fish, and boy was it heartbreaking. I loved my previous tank and its setup, but I knew it was for the best. 

On Feb. 14th, I bought my new boy Miller, and redid the tank - without all the live plants I used to have in the previous setup (they've been transferred to the guppy tank). Long story short, I bought a few plants this weekend and started redecorating the tank again. I still plan on adding quite a few more plants, especially foreground plants. Once summer comes around, I'll be changing the gravel to a dirt or sand substrate. I can't wait. 

I was also wondering if DIY CO2 for aquariums are actually worth it, or are just dangerous for the fish in the tank? Any tips for keeping the plants good and healthy? It's really been hit and miss lately. 

Anyways, enough talking, here's what it looks like for the time being.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

That looks like an ad it's so pretty.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Very beautiful tank! I love it!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

very very nice 
if that is moss I see I highly recommend tying it on to the drift wood (with the moss on the side that faces up)


----------



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys  I'm actually really proud of this so far, I can't wait to expand it.

And aokashi, it is java moss, and I'm planning on tying it up soon, I just got lazy yesterday haha


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice job on your tank setup :thumbsup:

As for Co2, once you find the right light balance and duration, all that your plants might require is a dose of a good plant fert. once or twice a week. Seachem's Flourish Comprehensive is a great one IMO.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Love the gravel.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Pretty! I like the bright white gravel - that's a nice contrast


----------



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Romad, and everyone else!

To be honest, the white gravel is a pain the butt. I should have gone for something more natural, because everything, and I mean everything shows with white gravel. It's a pain to clean. It's also the reason why I got into shrimps haha. They do a better job at keeping it clean than I do!


----------



## kulain (Jan 17, 2013)

Very beautiful tank! Good job  I love the white gravel. 

I don't think you really need DIY co2 for those plants as they are low light slow growers and its a 5g. However if you have a powerful light you might want to supplement some co2 so you don't get an algae problem. Or use flourish excel. This does not hurt the fish at the recommended dosings, neither does DIY co2 I think the output of co2 is not that extreme. You can always remove the diy at night if you are very worried.

I would dose some kind of fertilizers though because it doesn't look like you are using a nutrient rich substrate. Java fern feeds from the water column so probably some kind of liquid fertilizer.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful tank. You don't need CO2, but I'd dose some Excel to help. It's like "liquid CO2."


----------



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

I already have Flourish Excel, just haven't been using it properly (I forget to dose the aquarium as often as I should). I should probably get on that now :lol:

I'm probably going to go out and get some more plants after work, so I'll pick up some liquid fertilizer while I'm at it.


----------



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

UPDATE! 
Added a few more plants, got fert and tied down the java moss


----------



## laurenmekal (Nov 12, 2012)

PLEASE MAKE AN EXACT REPLICA OF THIS TANK AND GIVE IT TO ME!! hahaha this is gorgeous, EXACTLy what i want to make for my girl!


----------

